# Lahore Covered In Thick Smog & Air Pollution - Measures Required



## AsianLion

The Mega city, Lahore is covered in thick Smog & Air Pollution - Drastic Measures Required.

*Air Purification measures required, Pollution gets on government's nerve and people are getting agitated, causing severe lung problems could result in deaths.*

It's like Lahore is turned into a gas chamber, a toxic cloud of chemicals and smoke enveloping the great city. Dangerous gases such as Carbon Monoxide, Nitrogen Dioxide and Sulphur Dioxide also shot up.

*Some measures and solutions for the Punjab government and the Pakistani people:*

- Vacuum cleaning and sprinkling of water on all roads. 

- Focus a team on decreasing the dust from construction sites, outside houses, parks and generator gases.

- A lot of air and truck sprinkling of water everywhere.

- Controlled burning at the landfill sites using piping and venting to reduce uncontrolled toxic emissions at source

- Obtain methane gas and covering of landfills with inert material and alum sludge from water treatment plants

- The vacuum cleaning of roads. Jet pressure pump technique should be used for water sprinkling on footpath edges, road bumps and central verges. This can control dust particles. 

- Install new mist fountains and air purifiers like China did important traffic intersections and busy shopping mall areas.

Government should make people aware about dust pollution. And appeal the Pakistanis to inform for the violations of rules. 

At this high activity level in Lahore, fittest persons should stay inside. Such pollution can cause serious health issues to everyone, and children, elderly and pregnant women are more prone to bronchial and lung infections.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AsianLion

*Punjab City air pollution crosses red line*







LAHORE - The entire population of Lahore is at risk of getting diseases due to ever deteriorating ambient air quality, experts say.

In a recently released report, World Health Organization (WHO) revealed that 92 percent of the world population lives in places where air quality levels exceed danger level, posing serious health hazards.

As many as six million deaths in a year are linked to exposure to outdoor and indoor air pollution.

The most dangerous pollutant is particulate matter with a diameter of less than 2.5 micrometres, or PM2.5.

It includes toxins like sulphate and black carbon, which can penetrate deep into the lungs or cardiovascular system.

Ninety-four percent are due to non communicable diseases - notably cardiovascular diseases, stroke, chronic obstructive pulmonary disease and lung cancer.

Air pollution also increases the risks for acute respiratory infections.

As per the experts, the situation is worse in Lahore where pollution level is much higher than any estimate due to excessive emissions from moving and stationary sources, continuing demolition and construction activity and fast disappearance of trees for development purposes.

“Environmental Protection Agency lacks equipment to gauge level of pollution. As such there is no data to determine the ambient air quality.

The WHO report has made alarming revelations. Pollution is high in urbanised and industrialized centers of Pakistan.

But the situation is bad in developing countries and even worse in cities like Lahore,” said Ahmad Rafay Alam, a leading lawyer and environmentalist.

Referring to a report published about a couple of years back, he said that level of pollutants was seven to 14 times higher than the WHO standards in different parts of Lahore during different seasons.

“Even during monsoon, level of pollutant was seven times higher than the WHO standards.

In winter and following transition period in weather, the level increased 14 times”, he told The Nation.

“The level of pollution would have definitely increased due to enhanced emissions from industries and vehicles.
Continuous rising of dust from roads is another major source.

He said that the prevailing factors have deteriorated ambient air quality to a dangerous level.

“PM10 affect eyes, skin, throat and respiratory system. PM2.5 is more dangerous as it enters blood through lungs.
This type of pollution has caused considerable increase in cardio vascular diseases.
”

He further said that children were at greater risk of getting diseases due to weak immune system.

Such level of pollution, he added, also hinder normal growth of brain of infants.

“Even those mostly staying indoors are not free from risk of exposure to pollution.

Air polluted with fine particulate matters enters rooms.

As such housewives and infants are also at risk of getting diseases.

*“We can say that 100 per cent population of Lahore is exposed to excessive pollution and as such is at risk of getting diseases,” said the environmentalist.*

*Dust pollution on the rise*

LAHORE:
High levels of dust particulates is resulting in warming the overall atmosphere, reduces visibility and causes various types of breathing problems.

Following the increased high levels of dust, majority of commuters, travelling on the city roads especially on motorcycles, bicycles and on foot, are facing difficulty in breathing, eye-burning and nausea. Besides this, the residents of adjoining localities where construction work is going on are also suffering from this air- pollution, which has become a major source of asthma, lungs infection and blood pressure.

*Doctors said increased air-pollution and dust may cause several diseases of brain and heart.*

The major air-pollutants present in the air dust particulates are oxides of nitrogen (NOx), carbon monoxide (CO), sulphur dioxide (SO2) and breathing dust (PM2.5). A source at the EPD air testing unit claimed that presently the levels of PM2.5 are higher than the National Air Quality Index (AQI).

According to the AQI, pollution level from 0 to 25 is considered clean, 26 to 50 moderate, 51 to 100 unhealthy, 101 to 200 severe and 201 to 300 hazardous. The EPD source said at present the air quality is ranging between 201 to 300 in most of other parts of the city.

It is observed that govt. sprinkle water on the roads and its sides along the project area twice a day, which is not sufficient as water becomes dry and dust particulates start spreading due to high traffic.

As per rules and regulations, there should be proper environmental wing to tackle environmental issues and hazards, said a senior EPD official adding a proper water sprinkling system should be introduced along the route of the project to avoid release of dust-particulars in the air.

Environmentalists believe that dust-particulates named as Particulate Matter (PM) is a key to monitoring air-pollution in every city and in Lahore this level has reached dangerous level recently.

They said PM 2.5 is a complex mixture of extremely small particles and liquid droplets adding particle pollution is made up of a number of components including acids (such as nitrates and sulfates), organic chemicals, metals and soil or dust particles. They further said size of particles is directly linked with their potential for causing health problems as once inhaled these particles can affect the heart and lungs.

Citizens said the Traffic Engineering and Planning Agency (TEPA) and the City District Government Lahore (CDGL) should take different measures to control the rising air-pollution in the city. They said departments concerned should start paving of the shoulders and plantation along the roads to ensure control in dust emission. Khwaja Awais, a resident of Kapoorthala House, said his younger son is asthmatic and recently he shifted him to his brother’s house in Islamabad because his condition aggravated due to dust. “All of the windows of my house are closed but still it is full of dust,” he said.

Heer Malik, a resident of Baghbanpura, said she and her family are badly hit by the increased dust levels because her parents are old and can’t bear this much dust. I have no resources to go outside the city and have to bear this torture, she maintained.

Government and residents has to take action.


----------



## Zibago

I told you @Moonlight i get sick when i go to Lahore and try my best to avoid Lahore as much as possible 
@django @The Sandman @Chauvinist @PaklovesTurkiye @User @Arsalan @Pakistani Exile @Musafir117 
I am 22 just imagine what effect its having on children in those regions

And my family members live in Baghwanpura area which is one of the worst affected one

Even my cousins are getting sick on regular intervals

If you even take a walk with a white shirt you will return with an off white one

In winters you can see brown fog(smog) when i once accidently drank tap water in Lahore i felt like it was heavy i couldnt drink full glass

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> I told you @Moonlight i get sick when i go to Lahore and try my best to avoid Lahore as much as possible
> @django @The Sandman @Chauvinist @PaklovesTurkiye @User @Arsalan @Pakistani Exile @Musafir117
> I am 22 just imagine what effect its having on children in those regions
> 
> And my family members live in Baghwanpura area which is one of the worst affected one
> 
> Even my cousins are getting sick on regular intervals
> 
> If you even take a walk with a white shirt you will return with an off white one
> 
> In winters you can see brown fog(smog) when i once accidently drank tap water in Lahore i felt like it was heavy i couldnt drink full glass


and this is just Lahore now imagine the situation in rest of the Punjab or whole country

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

The Sandman said:


> and this is just Lahore now imagine the situation in rest of the Punjab or whole country


Its bad in old Lahore ok in new Lahore but still smog is an issue in winter its bad all over country :-(

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## I.R.A

Zibago said:


> Its bad in old Lahore ok in new Lahore but still smog is an issue in winter its bad all over country :-(



There is a visible climate change. The winters are no more fun. Aj kal jiss kisam ki sardi hay wo tang karnay wali hay yar........ I wish for the old days when it would rain and you would enjoy the weather and the cold.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zibago

User said:


> There is a visible climate change. The winters are no more fun. Aj kal jiss kisam ki sardi hay wo tang karnay wali hay yar........ I wish for the old days when it would rain and you would enjoy the weather and the cold.


The smog is suffocating

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chauvinist

Zibago said:


> I told you @Moonlight i get sick when i go to Lahore and try my best to avoid Lahore as much as possible
> @django @The Sandman @Chauvinist @PaklovesTurkiye @User @Arsalan @Pakistani Exile @Musafir117
> I am 22 just imagine what effect its having on children in those regions
> 
> And my family members live in Baghwanpura area which is one of the worst affected one
> 
> Even my cousins are getting sick on regular intervals
> 
> If you even take a walk with a white shirt you will return with an off white one
> 
> In winters you can see brown fog(smog) when i once accidently drank tap water in Lahore i felt like it was heavy i couldnt drink full glass




Still..... Lahor ...Lahore Ay..!!

Yar mesaures kya? Jab Trees lgany nai aur Autos ka number increase hota jaye ga to yahi kuch ho ga.. *30%* aik fetus dunia main anay se pehlay* cancer, BP or Heart diseases* ka shikar ho chuka hota hai due to this pollution..

Meri eyes bht irritate ho rahi hain subu se .. Reddish and watery.. Infection ho gya hua shayd.. I cant even open my eyes for more than 2 minuts.. Bar bar band karna parh rahin..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Chauvinist said:


> Still..... Lahor ...Lahore Ay..!!
> 
> Yar mesaures kya? Jab Tress lgany nai aur Autos ka number increase hota jaye ga to yahi kuch ho ga.. 30% aik fetus dunia main anay se pehlay cancer, BP or Heart diseases ka shikar ho chuka hota hai due to this pollution..
> 
> Meri eyes bht irritate ho rahi hain subu se .. Reddish and watery.. Infection ho gya hua shayd.. I cant even open my eyes for more than 2 minuts.. Bar bar band karna parh rahin..


Islamabad shifting karlo 



Chauvinist said:


> Still..... Lahor ...Lahore Ay..!!
> 
> Yar mesaures kya? Jab Tress lgany nai aur Autos ka number increase hota jaye ga to yahi kuch ho ga.. *30%* aik fetus dunia main anay se pehlay* cancer, BP or Heart diseases* ka shikar ho chuka hota hai due to this pollution..
> 
> Meri eyes bht irritate ho rahi hain subu se .. Reddish and watery.. Infection ho gya hua shayd.. I cant even open my eyes for more than 2 minuts.. Bar bar band karna parh rahin..


In bhagwanpura due to pollution some people even have issue even breathing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chauvinist

Zibago said:


> Islamabad shifting karlo



Nahi Islamabad mehnga hai...

Where I live in Lahore.. Its most polluted area being the heart of Lahore.. Often infection hoty rehtay hain par aaj to had hi ho gai qasam se

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Zibago said:


> Islamabad shifting karlo





Chauvinist said:


> Nahi Islamabad mehnga hai...




Islamabad's winter is boring now. The weather here has changed. Gone are the good days when you would enjoy the freshness winters brought ................. now the dry winter season kills you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

User said:


> Islamabad's winter is boring now. The weather here has changed. Gone are the good days when you would enjoy the freshness winters brought ................. now the dry winter season kills you.


Still we dint have issues like brown smog

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Zibago said:


> Still we dint have issues like brown smog



But I miss the rains ...................... 

Kabhi subah 6 bajy nikalna kissi main road pay phir pata chaly ga


----------



## Zibago

Chauvinist said:


> *Nahi Islamabad mehnga hai...*
> 
> Where I live in Lahore.. Its most polluted area being the heart of Lahore.. Often infection hoty rehtay hain par aaj to had hi ho gai qasam se


depend karta hay kahan rehna chahti ho jahan mein hoan wahan to room bhi 20 hazar ka hay



User said:


> But I miss the rains ......................
> 
> Kabhi subah 6 bajy nikalna kissi main road pay phir pata chaly ga


Arey us time to aik zamaney mein ham G9 hotey they

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Zibago said:


> Arey us time to aik zamaney mein ham G9 hotey they



Glim Jim walay zamany may? G-9 kon sa?


----------



## Curious_Guy

Yes it been there for two three days now , i also got itchy eyes . 

On a lighter note - i guess we also imported smog from beijing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

User said:


> Glim Jim walay zamany may? G-9 kon sa?


G9 markaz kay samney waley ghar papers ki tayari kartey they teacher sirf 9 tak hota tha yahi time tha hamarey pass kuch larkey raat ko dury kartey thay to yahi time sab ko acceptable tha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goenitz

@User 
Seriously.. this smog is irritating to eyes... i doubt what happens inside of our body.. all the ppt will trap inside of our lungs and constitute some major disease.

The reason being beside construction (orange train, new housing schemes) and lack of plantation its road vehicles' poluution.. especially Qingci (chand gari) and transport vehicles (diesel ones)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I.R.A

Goenitz said:


> @User
> Seriously.. this smog is irritating to eyes... i doubt what happens inside of our body.. all the ppt will trap inside of our lungs and constitute some major disease.
> 
> The reason being beside construction (orange train, new housing schemes) and lack of plantation its road vehicles' poluution.. especially Qingci (chand gari) and transport vehicles (diesel ones)





I can feel your irritation. The problem is uncontrolled and unplanned numbers of increasing automotive. Plus everything being Air conditioned now. People should think about it we don't need huge number of cars and bikes roaming the streets and unnecessary cutting down of trees, the plantation of new trees should be everyone's concern. But well nothing is going to happen so better adopt the changing environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

wow Lahore too now suffering this poisonous air now, This city has developed manifold and environment part suffered when such mega development urbanization takes place

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell hound

Zibago said:


> I told you @Moonlight i get sick when i go to Lahore and try my best to avoid Lahore as much as possible
> @django @The Sandman @Chauvinist @PaklovesTurkiye @User @Arsalan @Pakistani Exile @Musafir117
> I am 22 just imagine what effect its having on children in those regions
> 
> And my family members live in Baghwanpura area which is one of the worst affected one
> 
> Even my cousins are getting sick on regular intervals
> 
> If you even take a walk with a white shirt you will return with an off white one
> 
> In winters you can see brown fog(smog) when i once accidently drank tap water in Lahore i felt like it was heavy i couldnt drink full glass


this smog is even covering the suburb area of lahore and visibility is reduced by about 85%



Zibago said:


> In bhagwanpura due to pollution some people even have issue even breathing


same is the case with wapda town which relatively more green and far less busy than bhagwanpura

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sine Nomine

Chauvinist said:


> Still..... Lahor ...Lahore Ay..!!
> 
> Yar mesaures kya? Jab Trees lgany nai aur Autos ka number increase hota jaye ga to yahi kuch ho ga.. *30%* aik fetus dunia main anay se pehlay* cancer, BP or Heart diseases* ka shikar ho chuka hota hai due to this pollution..
> 
> Meri eyes bht irritate ho rahi hain subu se .. Reddish and watery.. Infection ho gya hua shayd.. I cant even open my eyes for more than 2 minuts.. Bar bar band karna parh rahin..


Evening was really terrible,cantt area was ok but old lahore was just like gas chamber.


----------



## Zibago

قناص said:


> Evening was really terrible,cantt area was ok but old lahore was just like gas chamber.


True thats why i prefer to visit Sialkot over Lahore when i visit my Nanka


----------



## Chauvinist

قناص said:


> Evening was really terrible,cantt area was ok but old lahore was just like gas chamber.



I live near Kachehry and Bilal Ganj..
You can just imagine the condition of mine..
I can't even open my eyes consecutively for 2 minutes...

Shukar hai lout kar gaown jana hai... Warna yahan reh k to almost ankhen kho dain gay..

@User @Hell hound I'm sure.. Lahore mje degree k sath sath koi jan lewa tohfa zaroor day k bhejay ga..


----------



## Usman Saghir

Its very dangerous, please stay safe


----------



## Ghazwa e Hind

Don't worry! Coal based power plants are yet to come.... because kick backs are more important than utilizing Thar Coal.


----------



## Shahan faheem

Any body can tell? Ye konsi pollution hai aj lahore main.aisa lagta hai jese ansoo gas ho.ankhon pe itni effect k bike chalana mushkil hai.


----------



## PakGuns

Ban these CHINGCHI rickshaws,,, 70% of pollution problem will be solved... Also we need to regulate use of 70cc and adopt euro emission standard which is merely a sticker here in Pakistan til now.... Efi needs to be introduced in all vehicles...

The problem is that cheap bikes are way too cheap that everyone can purchase them and you see millions of bikes in lahore alone, with the amount I come across daily I'd say billions... And Chingchi's numbers are still on the rise no regulations even after launch of metro people prefer their own bikes, population is another cause because metro aren't enough to handle such a huge mass sp people prefer bikes/cars of their own

Also EFi will decrease emissions by many folds.... This should be made standard in pakistan to fight pollution...


----------



## Sine Nomine

Chauvinist said:


> I live near Kachehry and Bilal Ganj..
> You can just imagine the condition of mine..
> I can't even open my eyes consecutively for 2 minutes...
> 
> Shukar hai lout kar gaown jana hai... Warna yahan reh k to almost ankhen kho dain gay..


That area is one of worst when it comes to air pollution.Use mask regularly.


----------



## koolio

Wow great people are still worshipping Dracula league, who have done nothing to bring in measures to control air pollution levels, they need to start doing emission tests on vehicles to control air pollution levels.


----------



## Hell hound

Chauvinist said:


> I live near Kachehry and Bilal Ganj..
> You can just imagine the condition of mine..
> I can't even open my eyes consecutively for 2 minutes...
> 
> Shukar hai lout kar gaown jana hai... Warna yahan reh k to almost ankhen kho dain gay..
> 
> @User @Hell hound I'm sure.. Lahore mje degree k sath sath koi jan lewa tohfa zaroor day k bhejay ga..


oh tension na lo ek na ek din sab nay mar jana hay chill maro

main to bhi ghar ya car say hi bahar nahi nikal raha chotay bhai ko qurbani ka bakra banaya hoa hay


----------



## leo3295

Shahan faheem said:


> Any body can tell? Ye konsi pollution hai aj lahore main.aisa lagta hai jese ansoo gas ho.ankhon pe itni effect k bike chalana mushkil hai.


Its smog when fog and smoke combine they form smog its very dangerous and can cause many eyes and lungs related health issues.
And its causing so mush irritation in my eyes they are really hearting now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Hell hound said:


> oh tension na lo ek na ek din sab nay mar jana hay chill maro
> 
> main to bhi ghar ya car say hi bahar nahi nikal raha chotay bhai ko qurbani ka bakra banaya hoa hay


Now now a visit to Lahore equals a chars ka sota only difference is chars ka sota is less harmfull

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Faiez

PakGuns said:


> Ban these CHINGCHI rickshaws,,, 70% of pollution problem will be solved... Also we need to regulate use of 70cc and adopt euro emission standard which is merely a sticker here in Pakistan til now.... Efi needs to be introduced in all vehicles...
> 
> The problem is that cheap bikes are way too cheap that everyone can purchase them and you see millions of bikes in lahore alone, with the amount I come across daily I'd say billions... And Chingchi's numbers are still on the rise no regulations even after launch of metro people prefer their own bikes, population is another cause because metro aren't enough to handle such a huge mass sp people prefer bikes/cars of their own
> 
> Also EFi will decrease emissions by many folds.... This should be made standard in pakistan to fight pollution...



Most of the particulate matter comes from DIESEL engines. Basically all the buses and wagons and trucks, that's where this smog is from. Also, the big construction projects also produce alot of particulate matter. I'm not sure but I've heard from a reliable source that the government sped up all the construction projects (orange train and few big road/highway projects) to get them up and running due to recent political situation that they are facing.


----------



## Zibago

Some people are saying that we could get acid rain in few years if air pollution is not checked


----------



## Hell hound

Zibago said:


> Now now a visit to Lahore equals a chars ka sota only difference is chars ka sota is less harmfull


charas ka sutta is enjoyable visit to lahore isn't


----------



## Zibago

Hell hound said:


> charas ka sutta is enjoyable visit to lahore isn't


Chalo chalo Nathia Galo chalo


----------



## PakGuns

Faiez said:


> Most of the particulate matter comes from DIESEL engines. Basically all the buses and wagons and trucks, that's where this smog is from. Also, the big construction projects also produce alot of particulate matter. I'm not sure but I've heard from a reliable source that the government sped up all the construction projects (orange train and few big road/highway projects) to get them up and running due to recent political situation that they are facing.


Have you ever been to Lahore???  emissions doesn't solely come from diesel engines.. In lahore's case the leaders of emissions are chingchis and bikes


----------



## Irresistible11

Zibago said:


> depend karta hay kahan rehna chahti ho jahan mein hoan wahan to room bhi 20 hazar ka hay
> 
> 
> Arey us time to aik zamaney mein ham G9 hotey they


I know islamabad is really expensive but three or four females can share a portion in E-11 sector. Here pollution is not that much till now ,thank God. But I can see that kind of time coming soon coz we also have got lots n lots of vehicles on our roads, just can't get the parking in the markets. Getting difficult day by day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Margarita

Diwali humne Dilli me manayi, aur dhua Lahore to pohach gaya 

BDW Delhi is no better post Diwali


----------



## Faiez

PakGuns said:


> Have you ever been to Lahore???  emissions doesn't solely come from diesel engines.. In lahore's case the leaders of emissions are chingchis and bikes



Yes, I've been to Lahore. I'm in Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maler

I think Lahore's problem is due to Indian Punjab!!!!!!! It is hell here from last two-three days, thick smoke/smog everywhere. Farmers are burning left overs in the fields after rice crop, all over Punjab. Visibility is very low and cloudy environment added to it.


----------



## Kambojaric

Its been very bad in Lahore recently yes. Eyes were burning today. People really need to stop burning leaves and trash where ever they want.


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> Now now a visit to Lahore equals a chars ka sota only difference is chars ka sota is less harmfull


Sheikh ab tu exagerrate kr rha hai -__-


----------



## Hell hound

The Sandman said:


> Sheikh ab tu exagerrate kr rha hai -__-


i am in lahore dude and my lungs are burning


----------



## The Sandman

Hell hound said:


> i am in lahore dude and my lungs are burning


Kesi lagi phr Paris ki hawa?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lagay Raho

is it me or does anyone living in RWP cant remember the last time it rained?dry year...


----------



## Zibago

Lagay Raho said:


> is it me or does anyone living in RWP cant remember the last time it rained?dry year...


I think it rained two months ago in Islamabad my new umbrella was used only once :-(


----------



## Hell hound

The Sandman said:


> Kesi lagi phr Paris ki hawa?


----------



## mr42O

Dont worry it will get worse than this when all coal power plants are finished . Country led by bongas with no vision even i child would know better.


----------



## AsianLion

Which things make pollution in air?

Air pollution can result from both human and natural actions. Natural events that pollute the air include forest fires, volcanic eruptions, wind erosion, pollen dispersal, evaporation of organic compounds and natural radioactivity. Pollution from natural occurrences is not very often.

http://eschooltoday.com/pollution/air-pollution/causes-of-air-pollution.html


----------



## raihans

any actions by Punjab government so far to tackle this polluted air?


----------



## Arsalan

Zibago said:


> I told you @Moonlight i get sick when i go to Lahore and try my best to avoid Lahore as much as possible
> @django @The Sandman @Chauvinist @PaklovesTurkiye @User @Arsalan @Pakistani Exile @Musafir117


mummy daddy!!   

Bahi awam mano ka hisaab sa bird flu wala chicken kha gai the,, pata ni kb sa khotay khaa rai the,, t
his smog shmog wont effect them/us!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

Arsalan said:


> mummy daddy!!
> 
> Bahi awam mano ka hisaab sa bird flu wala chicken kha gai the,, pata ni kb sa khotay khaa rai the,, t
> his smog shmog wont effect them/us!!


Hazoor ham trail 6 par hiking,Rahimyarkhan ki 50C mein shopping,Abbotabad kay -4 mein chehal kadmi karney waley hain but pheprey zara kamzor hain 
Garmi ki bardasht hy but hawa mein zeher ki nhi :-//


----------



## Arsalan

Zibago said:


> Hazoor ham trail 6 par hiking,Rahimyarkhan ki 50C mein shopping,Abbotabad kay -4 mein chehal kadmi karney waley hain but pheprey zara kamzor hain
> Garmi ki bardasht hy but hawa mein zeher ki nhi :-//


 
Hoor cheko shesha!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

Arsalan said:


> Hoor cheko shesha!!


Flavour konsa Strawberry ya Pan ya phir Strawberry+Pan


----------



## Arsalan

Zibago said:


> Flavour konsa Strawberry ya Pan ya phir Strawberry+Pan



Well i hate shesha, absolutely hate it.  
For me, cigarettes are enough and that is it. I can have a pan along side my cig when i feel like doing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Arsalan said:


> Well i hate shesha, absolutely hate it.
> For me, cigarettes are enough and that is it. I can have a pan along side my cig when i feel like doing it.


Left that thing two years back waisey i used to smoke Benson

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Zibago said:


> Left that thing two years back waisey i used to smoke Benson


Dunhill! Not a chain smoker or a regular even but not shy to have one or two every now and then. Shesha is not for me, i really really do not know why people are so crazy about it. perhaps it was introduced as a "YOO" thing to do and the kids fall for that! Dont know!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Arsalan said:


> Dunhill! Not a chain smoker or a regular even but not shy to have one or two every now and then. Shesha is not for me, i really really do not know why people are so crazy about it. perhaps it was introduced as a "YOO" thing to do and the kids fall for that! Dont know!!


It produces more smoke than a ciharette and you can breath the smoke deep into your lungs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Zibago said:


> It produces more smoke than a ciharette and you can breath the smoke deep into your lungs


more but of little value or.............." taste" 
I mean,,, why the hell "smoke" a pan when you can eat it 

OH, and it is good to know that you have quit smoking. Please, i am not saying that you should start that again in place of Shesha  
BTW, Shesha is more carcinogenic, you know that right?


----------



## Faiez

Things got a little better today...


----------



## AsianLion

*Do something! Bring cleaner enviroment.
*
Winters arrived in Lahore !!!Let’s all pray for rain and for everyone to stay safe! but government can take so many measures, sprinkling water on roads, put air purifiers on intersections of shopping malls and roads.






November 03, 2016, 1:09 pm

Winter’s here. It’s the favorite time of the year. Winter vibes… Hoodie season is here… Loving winter... Snapchat and all the other social sites were filled with pictures with these captions. For the last two days everyone was really happy and was cheering that winters arrived early and how!

But to burst everyone’s bubble, I have to break this to you that this is not fog and there’s nothing to celebrate. This dense blanket that looks like fog is actually smog.

For those who don’t know what smog actually is: it is a mixture of smoke and fog. It is a very thick toxic blanket of pollutants which is a menacing health hazard. It is also considered to contain soot and is usually yellowish or blackish in color. Previously it was more visible on open areas but now the situation is getting worse every minute.

The smog level is increasing massively and according to the authorities, after 12:20 pm yesterday the smog got denser, which reduced visibility even on roads. The PM levels have reached ten times higher than the safe limit.

People have also complained about feeling it inside their homes... burning eyes, heavy breathing, cold, pneumonia, minor pains, infections and a lot more problems.

More exposure to smog can lead to bigger ailments such as lung cancer, asthma and other respiratory problems, cardiac problems and bronchial diseases. This can also lead to immense damage to all kind of crops and can kill innumerable animal species.

Lahore is considered as one of the most polluted cities of Asia. All parts of Punjab and a lot of parts of India have been affected by this. Lahore and New Delhi have been listed recently among the top ten worst cities for smog.

Most of the people think coal usage, industrial plants and heavy traffic are the major causes for smog. Many people are blaming the celebration of Diwali in India for this, which to some extent might be one of the big factors. The pollutants from there carry over to this side of the border and have made things much worse.

According to the Pakistan Meteorological Department this smog will persist for another five days. It is also believed that rain would help overcome this situation.

This is a very serious condition and in other countries this climatic condition calls for emergency closing down of schools, public places, so people could come in contact of this danger as less as possible.

A few possible ways to combat this problem are minimizing going out for long and if possible wearing masks to protect yourself and your children. Eyewash should be used frequently to clear eyes.

Keep all the windows closed. Avoid congested areas, heavy traffic and road junctions while travelling.

The universities, institutions, schools in general and government in particular should take a step with immediate effect to cope with the situation. They should measure the Air Quality Index and take adequate measures.

All the citizens are requested to avoid keeping their car engines running and be considerate about other people and the current climatic condition.

People should initiate programs similar to the one started in India because as a citizen of this country it’s each individual’s duty to do whatever is possible for him or her.

http://nation.com.pk/blogs/03-Nov-2...et-of-thick-smog-here-s-how-you-can-stay-safe


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Zibago said:


> I told you @Moonlight i get sick when i go to Lahore and try my best to avoid Lahore as much as possible
> @django @The Sandman @Chauvinist @PaklovesTurkiye @User @Arsalan @Pakistani Exile @Musafir117
> I am 22 just imagine what effect its having on children in those regions
> 
> And my family members live in Baghwanpura area which is one of the worst affected one
> 
> Even my cousins are getting sick on regular intervals
> 
> If you even take a walk with a white shirt you will return with an off white one
> 
> In winters you can see brown fog(smog) when i once accidently drank tap water in Lahore i felt like it was heavy i couldnt drink full glass



Hope not much people get affected...  Stay safe and take care of your health, bro and all guyz........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

Just for the record, here is a picture of Gurgaon , a month before Diwali, on Diwali and now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## litman

we pakistanis are best at creating problems for ourselves . we vote for corrupt leaders and then cry at our pathetic condition. we cut trees and then start crying cause of pollution. there is general trend in the pakistsani public not to plant trees in our homes. the stupid logic we give "tree say lawn main gund parta hay or ghar ki outer look kharab ho jati hay" .even elders in my own home are not an exception to this and now because of this general trend most of us are coughing, sneezing in our "clean and good looking houses".we are the craziest people in the whole world. lahoris may now understand the idea behind the million tree tsunami in kpk. even if half of those trees grow to full size they will have positive effect on environment.



third eye said:


> Just for the record, here is a picture of Gurgaon , a month before Diwali, on Diwali and now.
> 
> View attachment 349187


the top pic was taken from the best camera.



raihans said:


> any actions by Punjab government so far to tackle this polluted air?


yes, they have deployed additional police with more expired tear gas shells. they have one solution for every problem. noonis will blame the dharna for this smog.



Hell hound said:


> oh tension na lo ek na ek din sab nay mar jana hay chill maro
> 
> main to bhi ghar ya car say hi bahar nahi nikal raha chotay bhai ko qurbani ka bakra banaya hoa hay


thats too bad . you are treating chota bhae like pervez rasheed??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarrar

Don't worry ganja league is converting Lahore into Paris.


----------



## Hell hound

litman said:


> thats too bad . you are treating chota bhae like pervez rasheed??


yeah something like that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salik

Can we have artificial rain in this condition?


----------



## AsianLion

India responsible for air pollution in Lahore and Islamabad...blatant Indian dirty pollution. ..smog terrorism over Pakistan







LAHORE – The persistent spell of the toxic smog that looms over Lahore and other parts of Punjab is not essentially a by-product of pollution produced within Pakistani boundaries but is largely contributed by a perpetual rival – India, NASA observed in its forecast.

A forecast by NASA points that high levels of “fires and thermal anomalies” in Pakistan are caused by a colossal amount of toxic haze rolling into Pakistani Punjab from Indian Punjab, putting millions at risk.

The smog that heretofore was thought to be an offshoot of vehicular and industrial emissions in Pakistan has its origins in Indian soil, a fact that many experts had already speculated.

The report says that the pollutants are from staggering amount — 32 million tons (30 billion kgs) of leftover straw — being burnt by Indian farmers, which is an age-old practice.



Delhi was engulfed by a blanket of thick smog, causing poor visibility with the air quality index reaching alarming levels across the city.

Extravagant fireworks in Diwali celebrations across the border have also been cited as one of the major reasons for the striking amount of pollutants in the air at the outset of winter this year.

However, images published by NASA suggest that burning of crops in the neighboring states of Punjab and Haryana could be the biggest reason behind the air pollution in the region.

Dr Qamar uz Zaman Chaudhry, national climate change expert and former Director General of Pakistan’s Meteorological Department also believes that the main source of the pollutants in our lower atmosphere is Eastern Punjab where all the coal-based industries are centered (across the border in India).

Lahore and other areas of northern and central Punjab have been encircled by a thick layer of smog with sunshine becoming totally imperceptible as haze spreads over the sky. Motorways have been reportedly blocked and flights may soon have to be delayed or canceled. A spate of fog-related accidents was reported across Punjab.

According to Dr Ghulam Rasool, Director General of the Pakistan Meteorological Department, the situation is going to last till the end of December, as it hasn’t rained in the central Punjab since October.

Dr Sajid Rashid, Principal Environment College, University of Punjab, has blamed paddy stubble burning in Indian Punjab as the main reason for rising level of smoke in the air.

“Unfortunately, in Pakistan, we lack the equipment for real-time monitoring of air quality,” he regretted while talking to DP Global.

Due to geographical commonalities and correlation, two or more neighbouring countries can experience the same climatic expressions and natural phenomenons simultaneously.

Smog can be responsible for any ailment from minor pains to deadly pulmonary diseases such lung cancer and bronchitis.


----------



## Great Sachin

AsianUnion said:


> India responsible for air pollution in Lahore and Islamabad...blatant Indian dirty pollution. ..smog terrorism over Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAHORE – The persistent spell of the toxic smog that looms over Lahore and other parts of Punjab is not essentially a by-product of pollution produced within Pakistani boundaries but is largely contributed by a perpetual rival – India, NASA observed in its forecast.
> 
> A forecast by NASA points that high levels of “fires and thermal anomalies” in Pakistan are caused by a colossal amount of toxic haze rolling into Pakistani Punjab from Indian Punjab, putting millions at risk.
> 
> The smog that heretofore was thought to be an offshoot of vehicular and industrial emissions in Pakistan has its origins in Indian soil, a fact that many experts had already speculated.
> 
> The report says that the pollutants are from staggering amount — 32 million tons (30 billion kgs) of leftover straw — being burnt by Indian farmers, which is an age-old practice.
> 
> 
> 
> Delhi was engulfed by a blanket of thick smog, causing poor visibility with the air quality index reaching alarming levels across the city.
> 
> Extravagant fireworks in Diwali celebrations across the border have also been cited as one of the major reasons for the striking amount of pollutants in the air at the outset of winter this year.
> 
> However, images published by NASA suggest that burning of crops in the neighboring states of Punjab and Haryana could be the biggest reason behind the air pollution in the region.
> 
> Dr Qamar uz Zaman Chaudhry, national climate change expert and former Director General of Pakistan’s Meteorological Department also believes that the main source of the pollutants in our lower atmosphere is Eastern Punjab where all the coal-based industries are centered (across the border in India).
> 
> Lahore and other areas of northern and central Punjab have been encircled by a thick layer of smog with sunshine becoming totally imperceptible as haze spreads over the sky. Motorways have been reportedly blocked and flights may soon have to be delayed or canceled. A spate of fog-related accidents was reported across Punjab.
> 
> According to Dr Ghulam Rasool, Director General of the Pakistan Meteorological Department, the situation is going to last till the end of December, as it hasn’t rained in the central Punjab since October.
> 
> Dr Sajid Rashid, Principal Environment College, University of Punjab, has blamed paddy stubble burning in Indian Punjab as the main reason for rising level of smoke in the air.
> 
> “Unfortunately, in Pakistan, we lack the equipment for real-time monitoring of air quality,” he regretted while talking to DP Global.
> 
> Due to geographical commonalities and correlation, two or more neighbouring countries can experience the same climatic expressions and natural phenomenons simultaneously.
> 
> Smog can be responsible for any ailment from minor pains to deadly pulmonary diseases such lung cancer and bronchitis.


----------



## Chhatrapati

Salik said:


> Can we have artificial rain in this condition?



 No!! This is not cloud. This is smog. Even if it rains that brings hell down to you. It rains as acid, polluting river, lakes and damaging buildings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Erroroverload

Zibago said:


> And my family members live in Baghwanpura area which is one of the worst affected one


Its not Baghwanpura, its baghbanpura i live nearby. the condition is really worse over here dense smog all over.


----------



## Zibago

Z4ZOHAIB said:


> Its not Baghwanpura, its baghbanpura i live nearby. the condition is really worse over here dense smog all over.


I remember chasing squirrels as a child in clean Shalimar Bagh :-(

Mubarak ho smog ki amid Islamabad mein ho gayi hay




@User @The Sandman @Chauvinist @PaklovesTurkiye @Moonlight @Musafir117 @Arsalan 
Ab kpk mein jaye gi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> I remember chasing squirrels as a child in clean Shalimar Bagh :-(
> 
> Mubarak ho smog ki amid Islamabad mein ho gayi hay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @User @The Sandman @Chauvinist @PaklovesTurkiye @Moonlight @Musafir117 @Arsalan
> Ab kpk mein jaye gi


Thanks to our neighbors

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

The Sandman said:


> Thanks to our neighbors


Waisey mask pehn kay doctor doctor wali feeling a rahi hay 
@Gufi


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> Waisey mask pehn kay doctor doctor wali feeling a rahi hay
> @Gufi


----------



## AsianLion

[QUOTE="Great Sachin, post: 8881077, member: 138183



[/QUOTE]

I have seen this video sachin - but the smog, chemicals + pollutants is causing deaths, car accident crashes, yesterday 14 cars collided as its not possible to see through fog...The smog has now covered Lahore, Islamabad, Pindi, Punjab and some Sindh areas and now in Peshawar in KPK ...... all covered with dirty Hindustani Smog.

SMOG kills as it is dangerous gases, chemicals, methane, nitrogen oxide which makes the eyes red, coughing, and it leads to lung cancer, breathing problems, bronchitis , respiratory issues and Asthema....that is why it is called smog terrorism by dirty pollutted Hindustanis. ..if you Indians can't live clean without toliets let others live clean healthy lives....there was no smog in Pakistan or in Lahore...suddenly after crop burning, diwali, Delhi pollution and eastern Punjab air gases moved west..the same smog waves finally reached Pakistan creating a dangerous environment and hazardous to health. Act now India!

India has malnutrion , slum-dog, 2 inch problems, we don't .....so stop sending ur Indian filth towards Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Zibago said:


> I remember chasing squirrels as a child in clean Shalimar Bagh :-(
> 
> Mubarak ho smog ki amid Islamabad mein ho gayi hay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @User @The Sandman @Chauvinist @PaklovesTurkiye @Moonlight @Musafir117 @Arsalan
> Ab kpk mein jaye gi



Yar is baat mein kitna truth hai k ye sab smog India se yahan araha hai?


----------



## Zibago

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Yar is baat mein kitna truth hai k ye sab smog India se yahan araha hai?


100%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## litman

we pakistanis are so stupid that we put the blame of our own stupidity on india and israel. they didnt tell us to cut trees and smuggle wood. they didnt tell us to install factories on rich agricultural land. they didnt tell us not to construct new dams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

litman said:


> we pakistanis are so stupid that we put the blame of our own stupidity on india and israel. they didnt tell us to cut trees and smuggle wood. they didnt tell us to install factories on rich agricultural land. they didnt tell us not to construct new dams.



Sad....Hope politicians get affect by it so badly so that they decide to do something regarding this....


----------



## AsianLion

Lahore and Motorway under heavy smog again.

Punjab government had created a misconception that the smog transpired due to burning of agricultural waste in the Indian province of Punjab. Reason behind the smog was the lack of enforcement of environmental laws and dysfunctional central laboratory in Lahore. Government had not taken any adequate awareness measures amongst the public.


----------



## AsianLion

*Amnesty International demands 'Urgent Action' over smog in Lahore*

On Friday, Amnesty International issued an "Urgent Action" warning for the people of Lahore to protect themselves from the hazardous smog engulfing the city.



READ MORE: Pak Navy organizes medical camp in Mauritania as goodwill gesture
“The government’s inadequate response to the smog in Lahore raises significant human rights concerns. The hazardous air is putting everyone’s right to health at risk,” said Rimmel Mohydin, the South Asia campaigner at Amnesty International. She continued: “The issue is so serious that we are calling on our members around the world to write to the Pakistani authorities to tell them to stop downplaying the crisis and take urgent action to protect people’s health and lives.”

A mobilizing tool used to exert pressure on governments and states, "Urgent Action" has been previously used by Amnesty International to garner international support for issues like the release of Aasia Bibi. 

While Delhi's city administration has taken many measures to reduce smog, including restricting the number of vehicles on roads and shutting down government offices and schools, Lahore has yet to receive any directives from the government to address the crisis. As of yet, the only measure the government has taken is to close schools on days the smog is predicted to be hazardous. Even the wearing of smog-masks to school is not enforced in the city. 

Studies have shown that smog can cause a variety of cancers, as well as aggravate the health of those who are prone to lung-related illnesses. Children and the elderly are considered to be the groups most vulnerable to the effects of smog.

READ MORE: Govt taking steps to control inflation, says Hafeez Sheikh


----------



## AsianLion

"Earlier in the day, Switzerland-based air quality information platform IQair declared Lahore the second most polluted city, after New Delhi, India's capital. It is currently ranked as the fourth most polluted city in the world, preceded by Beijing, Delhi and Mumbai." Some say Beijing is no 1.

*Lahore, Abbottabad see peak pollution as coronavirus surges*

A thick blanket of smog enveloped Lahore on Wednesday, prompting officials to warn that tens of thousands of the city's residents risk respiratory disease and eye-related problems while doctors urged people to stay at home.

The air quality in Lahore deteriorated to hazardous levels, putting an additional burden on the fragile healthcare system amid a surge in coronavirus deaths and new infections. The Air Quality Index at one point rose to 750 in the city's poorer areas — about 12 times the recommended level.

Earlier in the day, Switzerland-based air quality information platform IQair declared Lahore the second most polluted city, after New Delhi, India's capital. It is currently ranked as the fourth most polluted city in the world, preceded by Beijing, Delhi and Mumbai.

Pollution indexes peak dramatically in Pakistan in winter, when farmers burn off stubble in the fields. Winds worsen the pollution by further spreading smog across the region.

ARTICLE CONTINUES AFTER AD

"The air quality level was hazardous today,” said Sajid Bashir, a spokesman for Environmental Protection Department.

By mid-day the situation had improved, he said, as authorities took steps to keep smoke emitting vehicles off the roads and shut brick kilns across the province of Punjab, where Lahore is the provincial capital.

Lahore, once dubbed as the city of gardens, remained pollution-free for months after March, when the government imposed a lockdown to contain the spread of coronavirus. But the restriction was lifted in May, allowing a return to industrial activities and normal businesses. With cars back on the roads, the air quality gradually deteriorated, falling again to unhealthy levels.

Cars are the top pollutants in Lahore but the city also has other sources of pollution, including the stubble burning, steel manufacturing furnaces and the city's famous brick kilns.

"Coughing, throat infection and irritation in the eyes are common," said Anza Farid, an environmental expert, warning that the situation could worsen in the coming weeks as more people burn garbage in the cities and farmers burn off the stubble in their fields.

*Pollution levels rise in Abbottabad*
Pollution levels in Abbottabad city have also increased to "very unhealthy" grade, according to Dr Qaisar Mehmood, head of the Department of Environmental studies COMSATS Institute of Technology Abbottabad campus. The particulate matter in the city, known for its greenery, has increased to 3.4G per cubic metre.

The city is clouded with dust and smoke. One of the causes of the increased pollution is said to be construction of the main Karakoram Highway road which has been underway for the past few months.

According to Dr Mehmood, prolonged construction work has led to increased traffic jams, which inevitably cause smoke. He disclosed that the increased pollution has led to an increase in Covid-19 cases in the city as particulate matter was a carrier of the coronavirus disease.

Dr Talha Ayub urged people to wear face masks for protection, both from pollution and the coronavirus. "People should try to stay at home if they can,” he appealed.

Covid-19 cases and deaths are rising in Pakistan despite government-imposed partial lockdowns in 4,136 residential areas across the country. The government is turning to sealing off hotspots in a bid to contain rising fatalities and infections from coronavirus.

Authorities also banned large gatherings, shut shrines, cinemas and theatres to contain the spread of the virus.

*PM Imran's warning*
Last month, Prime Minister Imran Khan had cautioned that a second wave of the novel coronavirus may hit cities with a high level of pollution in the coming months as the winter season approaches.

The premier said that several cities, where pollution levels are high, experience smog during October and November, when temperatures start to drop.

"I fear that in these two months — October and November [...] cities like Faisalabad, Lahore, Karachi, Peshawar, Gujranwala, where there is more pollution [...] there might be a second spike in coronavirus cases. The cases are rising gradually and we hope that they don't increase quickly and we are monitoring it," he said.

He further said that during the winter, "pollution becomes stagnant in the atmosphere", leading to the spread of diseases.









Lahore, Abbottabad see peak pollution as coronavirus surges


According to IQair, Lahore's air quality has degraded to 'Unhealthy', putting an additional burden on the fragile health system.



www.dawn.com


----------



## 313ghazi

is this all due to stubble burning? why is it the same problem at the same time of year, every year?


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Changa manga is gone by wood mafia, mafia also building housing projects on fertile land, to build their projects gov cut tree anywhere in city and dont replace it, ultimately it suppose to happen when gov is not providing gas to rural area they offcourse will cut trees.
now we hardly have fresh water and tree in Pakistan it is envoirmental hazard without jungle we will also killing wild life.


----------



## Chhatrapati

313ghazi said:


> is this all due to stubble burning? why is it the same problem at the same time of year, every year?


Part of the problem is stubble burning. In Delhi, only 4% of the pollution is from stubble burning. Rest is from vehicle, biomass, garbage dump burning, industries, dust, construction works, and more. In the winter the air is still and there is no heavy wind movement or rain that distributes the pollution away from the source.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

